# Vabbè faccio outing



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

*Vabbè faccio outing*

...è  giunto il momento ...devo confessare...gna fo più...seguo il day time  dell'isola dei famosi :carneval:

Leggerò per ben due volte il pendolo di Foucault per espiare :rofl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...è  giunto il momento ...devo confessare...gna fo più...seguo il day time  dell'isola dei famosi :carneval:
> 
> Leggerò per ben due volte il pendolo di Foucault per espiare :rofl:


 Nooooo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nooooo


:rotfl::rotfl: Ma quello chi è  [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION]? [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION]? [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION]? [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]? @ermick ? [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] ? un altro utente ? Chiiiiii :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Io ho Sky e non vedo Mediaset. Grazie Signore grazie! :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Ma quello chi è  [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION]? [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION]? [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION]? [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]? @ermick ? [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] ? un altro utente ? Chiiiiii :carneval:


 scegli tu


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...è  giunto il momento ...devo confessare...gna fo più...seguo il day time  dell'isola dei famosi :carneval:
> 
> Leggerò per ben due volte il pendolo di Foucault per espiare :rofl:


Scusate per la mia incommensurabile ignoranza ma ... cos'è il _*day time dell'isola dei famosi *_* ?? *


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusate per la mia incommensurabile ignoranza ma ... cos'è il _*day time dell'isola dei famosi *_* ?? *


È  una striscia quotidiana dincirca mezz'ora che riassume le giornate sull'isola


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  una striscia quotidiana dincirca mezz'ora che riassume le giornate sull'isola


Che Isola ???


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Che Isola ???


Isola dei famosi :rofl: i naufraghi in cerca di nuova notorietà e di un rilancio


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Isola dei famosi :rofl: i naufraghi in cerca di nuova notorietà e di un rilancio


Ahhh ho capito ... anzi no ... ma va bene lo stesso !!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ahhh ho capito ... anzi no ... ma va bene lo stesso !!


meglio!! molto meglio non capire


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ahhh ho capito ... anzi no ... ma va bene lo stesso !!


Allora reality che dura circa 2 mesi 
Una serie di personaggi dello spettacolo in fase discendente partecipano e si ritrovano naufraghi su un piccolo arcipelago ecuadoreno 

Vita da naufraghi quindi tutti razionato cibo ed acqua infatti dimagriscono velocemente 
Niente case dove ripararsi niente svaghi 
Loro, l'oceano, le intemperie e la fame 
Di solito si scannano visto il nervosismo per fame e disagi vari


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora reality che dura circa 2 mesi
> Una serie di personaggi dello spettacolo in fase discendente partecipano e si ritrovano naufraghi su un piccolo arcipelago ecuadoreno
> 
> *Vita da naufraghi quindi tutti razionato cibo ed acqua infatti dimagriscono velocemente
> ...


Come quelli che stanno Libia per mesi in attesa di imbarcarsi sui gommoni, solo che loro li chiamiamo ... immigrati clandestini !!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come quelli che stanno Libia per mesi in attesa di imbarcarsi sui gommoni, solo che loro li chiamiamo ... immigrati clandestini !!


Oddio non c'è  termine di paragone mi sa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come quelli che stanno Libia per mesi in attesa di imbarcarsi sui gommoni, solo che loro li chiamiamo ... immigrati clandestini !!


Non tanto. Non rischiano niente se non farsi vedere poco truccate. Ci sono cameraman e medici.
La tinta è assicurata. Va bene farsi vedere senza trucco e in costume, ma la ricrescita bianca giammai.


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto. Non rischiano niente se non farsi vedere poco truccate. Ci sono cameraman e medici.
> La tinta è assicurata. Va bene farsi vedere senza trucco e in costume, ma la ricrescita bianca giammai.


E la cosa seria ( e grave ) è che per tanti di loro ancora non si è trovata la cura.... ( sempre che riconoscano di averne disperato bisogno, cosa che dubito ).


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora reality che dura circa 2 mesi
> Una serie di personaggi dello spettacolo in fase discendente partecipano e si ritrovano naufraghi su un piccolo arcipelago ecuadoreno
> 
> Vita da naufraghi quindi tutti razionato cibo ed acqua infatti dimagriscono velocemente
> ...


Però manca una "voce" molto importante, oltre alla sfrenata ambizione ovviamente, è cioè i soldi... perchè i compensi percepiti dagli impavidi isolani sono di tutto rispetto....  ed ho il lecito dubbio che alcuni comportamenti siano "pilotati" dalla regia...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Però manca una "voce" molto importante, oltre alla sfrenata ambizione ovviamente, è cioè i soldi... perchè i compensi percepiti dagli impavidi isolani sono di tutto rispetto....  ed ho il lecito dubbio che alcuni comportamenti siano "pilotati" dalla regia...


Credo che iogni reality sia pilotato  forse il primo GF  non lo era ? Boh ipotizzo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Ci sono schiere di autori.
Alcuni naufraghi senza autore più che mangiare e dormire non saprebbero fare. Ogni giorno qualcosa deve accadere...che barba che noia, che noia che barba.


----------



## brenin (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che iogni reality sia pilotato  forse il primo GF  non lo era ? Boh ipotizzo


Secondo me è da sempre che pilotano dalla regia.... già nel lontano 1989 su Rete 4 L. Barbareschi conduceva uno spettacolo dal titolo " C'eravamo tanto amati " , che trattava dei dissidi ed incomprensioni tra coniugi ( attorniati dai rispettivi parenti ed amici ) che talvolta sfociavano in risse verbali ( e non ). Ovviamente i coniugi litigarelli, protagonisti della puntata, venivano remunerati ed "ammaestrati" ...

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/C'eravamo_tanto_amati_(programma_televisivo)


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo me è da sempre che pilotano dalla regia.... già nel lontano 1989 su Rete 4 L. Barbareschi conduceva uno spettacolo dal titolo " C'eravamo tanto amati " , che trattava dei dissidi ed incomprensioni tra coniugi ( attorniati dai rispettivi parenti ed amici ) che talvolta sfociavano in risse verbali ( e non ). Ovviamente i coniugi litigarelli, protagonisti della puntata, venivano remunerati ed "ammaestrati" ...


Ho una vaga idea del programma ma potrei confondermi


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho una vaga idea del programma ma potrei confondermi


L'aggettivo becero è il primo che mi viene in mente....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> L'aggettivo becero è il primo che mi viene in mente....


I reality o presunti tali sono un esperimento sociologico per vedere quanto può essere infido l'essere umano


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I reality o presunti tali sono un esperimento sociologico per vedere quanto può essere infido l'essere umano


Penso che di sociologico in certi programmi ci sia ben poco, nella misura in cui i partecipanti sono attori che recitano un copione dettato loro  dalla produzione, che a sua volta rincorre spasmodicamente i dati di ascolto con programmi che non mirano ad alcun arricchimento personale ma solo ed esclusivamente a nutrire i "desideri" del loro target di pubblico. 
Avrebbe potuto essere un valido esperimento sociologico se si fosse ricorso a gente comune, senza indottrinamenti, 
e non a questa pleteora di starlettes, nullafacenti,giullari e comparse... però i dati di ascolto presumo che indichino che l'interesse del pubblico sia rivolto da tutt'altra parte, per cui.... C'est la vie !


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che di sociologico in certi programmi ci sia ben poco, nella misura in cui i partecipanti sono attori che recitano un copione dettato loro  dalla produzione, che a sua volta rincorre spasmodicamente i dati di ascolto con programmi che non mirano ad alcun arricchimento personale ma solo ed esclusivamente a nutrire i "desideri" del loro target di pubblico.
> Avrebbe potuto essere un valido esperimento sociologico se si fosse ricorso a gente comune, senza indottrinamenti,
> e non a questa pleteora di starlettes, nullafacenti,giullari e comparse... però i dati di ascolto presumo che indichino che l'interesse del pubblico sia rivolto da tutt'altra parte, per cui.... C'est la vie !


Si concordo era ironico il mio post 
Però fanno capire cosa preferisce il pubblico è questo fa la misura della caratura culturale


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si concordo era ironico il mio post
> Però fanno capire cosa preferisce il pubblico è questo fa la misura della caratura culturale


Ho solo preso la palla al balzo....  sul resto non posso che darti ragione, anzi mi stupisco che a qualche personaggio televisivo ancora non abbiano conferito qualche laurea honoris causa.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho solo preso la palla al balzo....  sul resto non posso che darti ragione, anzi mi stupisco che a qualche personaggio televisivo ancora non abbiano conferito qualche laurea honoris causa.


Potrebbe accadere


----------



## brenin (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe accadere


Pensa che il mortadella a Bologna fece conferire a Soros laurea honoris causa in economia, dopo che massacrò la lira ( e non solo ) con speculazioni selvagge....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Pensa che il mortadella a Bologna fece conferire a Soros laurea honoris causa in economia, dopo che massacrò la lira ( e non solo ) con speculazioni selvagge....


 abbiamo stile anche per fare cazzate noi italiani :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> abbiamo stile anche per fare cazzate noi italiani :rotfl:


Non ci hai aggiornato su cosa succede sull'isola.... La salute fisica ( e non solo ) dei temerari ed impavidi isolani mi sta molto a cuore...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non ci hai aggiornato su cosa succede sull'isola.... La salute fisica ( e non solo ) dei temerari ed impavidi isolani mi sta molto a cuore...


Non so neanche chi c'è.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Non ci hai aggiornato su cosa succede sull'isola.... La salute fisica ( e non solo ) dei temerari ed impavidi isolani mi sta molto a cuore...


Mah gli isolani Stan benone mangia poco ma litigano tanto 
Comunque dai commenti di chi segue sui social assiduamente mi è parso di capire che gli ascolti non siano eccezionali tanto che continuano a far approdare nell' Isola ospiti più o meno famosi che si fermano pochi giorni e che hanno il compito di smuovere le acque che tradotto è creare spaccature e ulteriori dissidi...na guera!!


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so neanche chi c'è.


Anch'io, a dir il vero.... fortunatamente siamo "out" in questo caso....


----------



## brenin (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah gli isolani Stan benone mangia poco ma litigano tanto
> Comunque dai commenti di chi segue sui social assiduamente mi è parso di capire che gli ascolti non siano eccezionali tanto che continuano a far approdare nell' Isola ospiti più o meno famosi che si fermano pochi giorni e che hanno il compito di smuovere le acque che tradotto è creare spaccature e ulteriori dissidi...na guera!!


Allora se sarà na guera farà affari d'oro Europ Assistance....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Allora se sarà na guera farà affari d'oro Europ Assistance....:rotfl:


Ah ah ah ah ah sicuro!!!

Comunque se qualcun o vuole fare una dieta drastica in poco più di un mese è  consigliato partecipi :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> abbiamo stile anche per fare cazzate noi italiani :rotfl:


Ieri sera quando sono rientrata, ho trovato mia figlia che guardava, la "strisica dell'isola". Mi sei venuta in mente:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ieri sera quando sono rientrata, ho trovato mia figlia che guardava, la "strisica dell'isola". Mi sei venuta in mente:rotfl:


:rotfl: ormai so l'esperta


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

Sapete perchè la gente guarda l' isola dei merdosi?
Perchè si bea a vedere le liti (organizzate), le doppiezze, i colpi bassi, le cattiverie istintive e più o meno gratuite.

E pensa: Se questi che sono famosi sono così, io sono migliore, a me non accadrà mai di comportarmi così, esorcizza le sue paure interiori....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sapete perchè la gente guarda l' isola dei merdosi?
> Perchè si bea a vedere le liti (organizzate), le doppiezze, i colpi bassi, le cattiverie istintive e più o meno gratuite.
> 
> E pensa: Se questi che sono famosi sono così, io sono migliore, a me non accadrà mai di comportarmi così, esorcizza le sue paure interiori....


È lo stesso meccanismo dei gialli.
Che relax vedere che i serial killer li incontrano gli altri


----------

